# 35 Gallon Build- You knew it was coming lol



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright so I got the 35 gallon all cleaned up. And the stain on the top is nearly gone thanks to vinegar. Yay! I am so excited!
Picture-

With lights-

All I need is a good substrate to start and some decor. Any ideas?


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yay! Excited to watch your progress!! I went with a natural colored polished gravel in mine, but I LOVE the look of sand..I'm just a little intimidated by it. For decorations, my I used a ton of artificial plants and these rock caves. My fish LOVE these! 

Top Fin® Large Rock Cave with Plants - Decorations - Fish - PetSmart

Top Fin® Rock Cave with Plants - Sale - Fish - PetSmart

They really fill out my 36 gallon nicely!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool! I think I am going natural I mean I do not know. Sand is a major probably. We have a pool and have a 50 lb bag of pool filter sand, so I figured that would work. And live plants would be a no because the light I have sucks. That is all I know about it lol


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

And I am a little bit worried if it is exactly a 35 gallon. On AQ all the have is a 35 gallon tall? Is that what mine is?


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

That looks and sounds right


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of light is that? Ill add some giant hygro in with everything else i send.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> And I am a little bit worried if it is exactly a 35 gallon. On AQ all the have is a 35 gallon tall? Is that what mine is?


37 gallon =30x12.5x23 aprox
38 gallon=36x13x20 aprox.
Those measurements are aproximate and for aqueons.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I love the stand you have for your tank, but I have a question? Is there not a "top" to the stand. In your first picture, it looks like you can see thru the bottom of the tank to the inside of the stand. I don't mean to throw cold water on your project, but don't you need a support for the bottom of the tank? Just asking. I always err on the side of caution. Sort of a worry wart I quess.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

vreugy said:


> I love the stand you have for your tank, but I have a question? Is there not a "top" to the stand. In your first picture, it looks like you can see thru the bottom of the tank to the inside of the stand. I don't mean to throw cold water on your project, but don't you need a support for the bottom of the tank? Just asking. I always err on the side of caution. Sort of a worry wart I quess.
> 
> Hope you have a great day.


Actually the support needs only be on the edging of the tank. My 55 gallon stand is also like that.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Lava rock gives a very nice natural look. It can be expensive if you buy it from a store but if you live near an old volcano the stuff is free and choice pick too!!!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

vreugy said:


> I love the stand you have for your tank, but I have a question? Is there not a "top" to the stand. In your first picture, it looks like you can see thru the bottom of the tank to the inside of the stand. I don't mean to throw cold water on your project, but don't you need a support for the bottom of the tank? Just asking. I always err on the side of caution. Sort of a worry wart I quess.
> 
> Hope you have a great day.


Yeah I know what you mean. When I first got it I was like what? How does that support a huge tank?!?! Lol


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> What kind of light is that? Ill add some giant hygro in with everything else i send.


I am assuming it is florescent. 

This is all the info on it-

It gives a pinkish glow.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> 37 gallon =30x12.5x23 aprox
> 38 gallon=36x13x20 aprox.
> Those measurements are aproximate and for aqueons.


I'm assuming it is LengthxWidthxHeight?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah yes a T8 strip. Cool I know just what to send.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

What? Can you explain?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

the lighting or the plant im sending? 

The light is a flourescent T8 strip It is what we use to measure the watt per gallon rule with when it comes to plants. That being said I am pretty sure your going to be on the lower end of lighting for plants.

With that point I am sending some giant hygro and a clump of java moss, since ill have the room in the canister and need to unload some plants lol. That way if you want it in there youll have it, or if you want it in another tank, it should all thrive easily in any of them.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright even in sand? Or should I use a different substrate? I would like a cheap substrate that I can grow plants in. I have 30 inches of a bottom to cover...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sand is fine, its in all my tanks. I use black diamond blasting sand.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

How do I add the sand to my empty aquarium? Do I rinse it all in buckets? Or do I just add the sand in the tank as is? It is pool filter sand.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Best trying to rinse it in bucket although it will settle in tank eitherway.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright the sand has been added.

Next-

Last with lights-


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I like the white sand it's very peaceful looking.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

The next part is decorations, which is going to hurt my wallet lol I am thinking of a driftwood in the middle and maybe some live plants.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Post the pics I think it'll look really good man


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Love the look of the light on the sand. Looks very serene and peaceful. Anxious to see the decorations now.

Hope you have a great day


----------

